# Chron: T-Mac cheering for Astros!



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3390820



> Now Tracy McGrady, Rockets forward and resident baseball nut, knows how Houston sports fans felt last December.
> 
> Having been amazing, McGrady got a chance to be amazed at the Astros' 18-inning win over the Atlanta Braves.
> 
> ...


I swear when T-Mac retires he's probably gonna wanna own a baseball team or something. The guy's such a baseball nut.



> Said Yao: "I'm not really understanding a baseball game. I know a couple rules, but not all the rules. I like to see those fans. I can feel the heat."


I can just picture Yao's confusion in watching baseball

Ump: "Ball four!"
Yao: "Why he get to walk on four balls?"

:rofl:


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

braves fan


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

^^ same here


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Go Astros!!


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

tone wone said:


> braves fan


Feel the burn Braves fans'.

:evil:


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Im glad to hear that..Im assuming he was not a big Marlin fan 

Go Astros, BEAT THE WHITE SOX and make our city prouder than what we feel at the moment!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I just hope the World Series won't be a distracting for baseball nut McGrady.... but yes, go Astros!


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

baseball will be over and then the next day is the first day of the regular season. how awesome is that.
go astros


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

Go Astros!

Go Rockets!


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I was thinking remember when steve missed a team flight to go to the superbowl a couple of years ago. What if T Mac did the same thing since he is a huge baseball fan. How crazy would that be. How many people would bash T Mac like they did steve. I hope that T Mac will not make the same mistake steve did.


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

why didn't you think before making that post? you do know that the nba season and mlb playoffs don't cross paths right?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Meatwad said:


> why didn't you think before making that post? you do know that the nba season and mlb playoffs don't cross paths right?


the nba preseason and mlb playoffs do cross paths. the rockets play during game 1, 2, and 5 of the world series.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

> the nba preseason and mlb playoffs do cross paths. the rockets play during game 1, 2, and 5 of the world series.


well if just preseason JVG would not be that mad i don't think. But knowing T Mac he won't pull a steve........ I hope.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

The funny thing is I could actually see T-Mac playing baseball


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

it would be wierd if he was a pro baseball player. that lanky body swinging a bat.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

he just needs to gain alot more weight if wants to be a baseball player. Adam dunn is pretty tall. but is also pretty heavy too.


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> the nba preseason and mlb playoffs do cross paths. the rockets play during game 1, 2, and 5 of the world series.


pre-season? first off the guy who I was responding too talked about steve going to the superbowl while the nba season was in full swing. t-mac couldn't do that for baseball even if he wanted to because the world series is over by the time the nba regular season starts.


----------

